# beading-beaded purse



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

hopefully I can get this picture on of the beaded purse(s) I make by special order. s.
http://i737.photobucket.com/albums/xx13/kerocollect/th_purse3.jpg?t=1328108398


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

It's a very small picture but at least I did it !!I mean got it on here. It is many many hours of work to do this -I think these done in quilting - the paper piecing method with very small and decorative pieces - would be beautiful. I sell for $100.00 each. A quilted one, done by experienced quilter would be georgeous, especially embellished. I would be willing to send anyone on here this pattern - just two pieces - for your own use if you PM me. I have been on here many years and have sent patterns before - mainly for woodworking, chicken shelter etc. I can give you good long time reference on eBay also but only thru a pm. S


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Here is the inside. s.
http://i737.photobucket.com/albums/xx13/kerocollect/purse2.jpg


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Beautiful work! I made a few mini beaded purses back in the 90s, swore never again, lol!

I also repaired a damaged full-size beaded purse from the 20s, now THAT was a job! Finding replacement materials was the hardest and took the longest. 

Good luck with yours!


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

Beautiful work, it is really lovely.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Are you selling the pattern or is it a give-a-way?


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Very pretty!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Karen, I got the impression it's a give-away, but just the pattern for the actual purse, as she says, two pieces. One would be the U-shaped front piece, and the second would be a long cold-capsule shaped piece (couldn't think of a better comparison, lol) to match the U-shaped front, with the rest folded over for the flap in front (you can tell better by her picture of the inside). 

Pretty easy to create yourself, but if you're interested, try PMing her as suggested, and I think she'll send it to you. 

It's pretty small, but I think a little bigger one, using a crazy quilt pattern, cut to fit the outline of the purse and then embellished, would be way cute!  (But I pretty much love anything crazy quilted, lol) You can make your own twisted cording and tassel or buy them.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

OK - I just did a huge paragraph and the computer at it !!!
Thank you all so much for the compliments!
The purse is just two pieces. Back each piece in nice quality iron on lining. Then work on the two pieces separately. When satisfied with the decor of the purse - or theme - after having held and set up the two a million times to see if your designing is working -sew on the inner linings separately. Make sure the material of your lining is worthy of the work you did on the purse. Stitch the two lined pieces of purse together where they go with whipstitching - I do this with heavy duty thread and tight. Then you can put on a latch of some sort - I invent most of mine. Then sew on by hiding stitches, the cording. Can also use beads that match in some way to hook handle on - mine are all long for shoulder use. and I figured out a way to use one long piece of cording. The lining for this purse is real taffeta taken from an old old old quilt that was irrepairable. Go to the big big yard sales in churches or county expo types to look for stuff - usually I find the good stuff on the floor in boxes like "surely nobody would want this". 
Yes I will send the pattern to any one who wants it but we do it thru pm and I can mail to you. s


----------

